# PARQUE JFK MIRAFLORES



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Jaja...ahí conocí a Juan...en el Parque Kennedy...

Pacolam: la iglesia se llama Virgen Milagrosa.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

... bOnito el parke!!!


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

gracias J.B


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

No puede faltar este lugar .... aunque sea para tíos ... pero por +/- S/.11 (no me acuerdo muy bien ... hmmm) los mejores pisco sours de Lima ....


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Haití...obviamente! A mi no me interesa que sea para tios...igual voy...jeje


----------



## frank_pensador (Nov 25, 2005)

Me parece que quedarìa hermoso


----------

